
AdGuard DNS - gmac
https://adguard.com/en/adguard-dns/overview.html
======
gmac
I just came across this and started using it for the DNS servers for my IKEv2
VPN (see
[https://github.com/jawj/IKEv2-setup](https://github.com/jawj/IKEv2-setup)).
Experience so far has been excellent — especially the speed of web browsing on
my iPhone).

------
rbanffy
Looks like a good alternative to my ever growing /etc/hosts file that points
every ad server I find objectionable to localhost.

